# Besides soap. . . .



## Panda (Dec 7, 2006)

What do you people do for fun? What other hobbies and interests do you have?

I love painting. Oils are my favorite. I do a little watercolor now and then.


----------



## jade (Dec 8, 2006)

I love to bake. I also really enjoy hiking and camping.


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 11, 2006)

I play the guitar and I I'm starting to dabble into jewelry making.


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

I like to bake. Anything chocolate is my favorite.  I love spending time with my dogs too. I love to take them for walks and to the park.


----------



## vasilev (Dec 30, 2006)

Salsa dancing!


----------



## Teisha (Jan 3, 2007)

Skiing


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

I love the outdoors - hiking, camping, skiing, etc.


----------



## strawberry (Feb 2, 2007)

i love shopping, traveling, photography and cooking.


----------



## copper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love to travel. Photography and scrapbooking are big hobbies of mine


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I like to sew. I make a lof of my clothes. I like to garden as well.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 16, 2007)

writting, I also enjoy sewing, and drawing.  And studying natural alternatives to things, as well as healthy eating ideas.


----------



## freckles66 (Mar 18, 2007)

I love wine, and cooking and music. I paint and knit as well.

Michele in NY


----------



## sandalwood (Mar 19, 2007)

Photography, pottery, jogging, tennis, volleyball, etc, etc,e tc


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I am trying to learn how to make quilts & teddy bears. Not easy in a town like mine where there are no classes, groups, etc. I rely on my Grandma for advice very heavily.

I love to bake. I do 'bikkie friday' at work, and always try to make something new. Not so easy at the moment, as we are having a new kitchen installed, which is taking forever.....


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Cake decorating, sewing, jogging, baking, pottery, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Eating.

I love food, eating out at nice restaurants and cooking.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

I like to read, sew (my 2nd child was in cloth diapers all self made for the first 20 months -then I got tired of the laundry   ), be outdoors hiking, riding the bicycle. I'm also a bit of a gym rat, loving cardio and weights, but lately I've been too tired (ever since our 2nd kid pretty much *lol*) and stuck with yoga and pilates at home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

crocheting, reading, baking and some cooking


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 20, 2007)

Shopping, making jewelry, shopping, personal cheffing, shopping, dog grooming, shopping, oh yeah SHOPPING


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I have always wanted to learn how to make jewlery...


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 30, 2007)

Reading, researching whatever the latest thing is I want to learn how to do, gardening, making jewelry, making my own beads out of polymer clay, making jams from the fruit in our yard...I'm sure there is more!


----------

